# صلاة الى الاب الازلي



## happy angel (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*أيها الآب السماوي استجبنا لأنه ليس لنا أب سواك يستطيع ان يعيننا فيما أنك بفضلك خلقتنا من العدم. لاتهلكنا بغضبك, بل علّـمنا وصاياك لنرضيك بأعمال البر. ياالله ياأبا ربنا يسوع المسيح, نسألك باسمه القدوس المبارك العظيم ان تنقل عقولنا من الهموم الدنيوية والشهوات العالمية الى تذكار احكامك الربانية, والعمل بأوامرك الإلهية. اللهم تمم لنا فضلك وأيـّدنا لكي نسلك بحسب روح دعوتنا. انصرنا على ابليس وجنوده وأضىء قلوبنا بنور ابنك الوحيد, إلهي إنني اسكب امامك تضرعاتي مستغفراً اياك طالباً ان تسمع صوتي ولا تنسني. أرسل نورك وحقك ليهدياني إليك. اجعل اي نصيباً في أرض الأحياء. ها إنني أدعوك لضيقتي, وأصرخ اليك من هاوية مآثمي, فلتبلغ صلاتي إلى هيكل قدسك. يارب ياملجأ العباد أنني ملتجىء إليك فاسترني وأبعد عني الملل والكسل والضجر. ايقضني من نوم الغفلة واصفح عن سيئاتي الكثيرة. يا سيدي لا تؤاخذنا بسوء افعالنا وارفع عنا وعن جميع العالم الغلاء والوباء وكيد الأشرار وجور الأبالسة, وأعطنا عمراً هنيئاً وسيرة نقية وأهّلنا للانتظام في صفوف قديسيك نسألك ذلك بحق ابنك الحبيب و بأسمه الكريم, فارحمنا يا أرحم الراحمين آمين. *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

صلاة حلوة وجميله يا هابى انجل​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2008)

_



نسألك باسمه القدوس المبارك العظيم ان تنقل عقولنا من الهموم الدنيوية والشهوات العالمية الى تذكار احكامك الربانية, والعمل بأوامرك الإلهية. اللهم تمم لنا فضلك وأيـّدنا لكي نسلك بحسب روح دعوتنا. انصرنا على ابليس وجنوده وأضىء قلوبنا بنور ابنك الوحيد​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
ميرسى كتييير لتعبك
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

> ها إنني أدعوك لضيقتي, وأصرخ اليك من هاوية مآثمي, فلتبلغ صلاتي إلى هيكل قدسك. يارب ياملجأ العباد أنني ملتجىء إليك فاسترني وأبعد عني الملل والكسل والضجر. ايقضني من نوم الغفلة واصفح عن سيئاتي الكثيرة


​
امين

شكرااااااااااا للكلمات الرائعة
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 ديسمبر 2008)

امين
مرسي يااقمر عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------



## happy angel (19 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> صلاة حلوة وجميله يا هابى انجل​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (19 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> امين
> ميرسى كتييير لتعبك
> تسلم ايدك​_




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك تونى*​


----------



## happy angel (19 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ​
> امين
> 
> شكرااااااااااا للكلمات الرائعة
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك كليموو*​


----------



## happy angel (19 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> مرسي يااقمر عالصلاة الحلوة​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اوووووى يا هابى 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

يارب أصلي الصلاة ..هذه ...يارب أعد عقولنا عن الهموم الدنيوية والشهوات العالمية ، واجعلني أعمل بأوامرك الالهية ....واصفح عن سيئاتي الكثيرة ...وأعطني عمرا" هنيئا" وسيرة نقية


----------

